
First shipment of 32 GB Surface RT tablets sell out, now on 3 weeks back order - recoiledsnake
http://microsoft-news.com/first-shipment-of-32-gb-surface-rt-tablets-sell-out-now-on-3-weeks-back-order/
======
MatthewPhillips
No hint that it is actually sold out. <http://surface.microsoftstore.com/>
still lets me go through the preorder process without any note of a backorder
(says will delivery on 10/26 in fact).

